# What is it about this hobby?



## 56 Vette (Sep 3, 2015)

Just curious how many of you have other hobbies or things you like to do that take a back seat to bicycles? For me it came on mild and just kind of exploded, don't see an end in sight, and I'm Ok with that! Been into cars, motorcycles, and anything with a motor forever, also Zippo's and racing collectibles, but these bikes are making other hobbies difficult to focus on. I'm glad the family has benefited from from the bikes, we've went on several rides in beautiful settings, and I've rebuilt several classic bikes for gifts and they actually get used, pretty gratifying for me. But the car and motorcycle other interests seem to be not as important lately. Anyone else go though this? Its been almost a year and I don't think its a fad, Lol. Would like hear your stories. Joe.


----------



## robertc (Sep 3, 2015)

Joe,

My wife and I are outdoors folks. We love kayaking, cycling, hunting, hiking and generally anything that gets us out of the house. We are avid antique collectors. I'm into wooden duck decoys as well. We ride rail trails as much as possible but on our modern bikes. The vintage bike collecting was a off shoot from our riding road and mountain bikes. I'm 57 and have rode bikes since I was a kid. Even after getting my diver's license I still rode my bike to school for 4 miles. We ride vintage in parades and special events.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 3, 2015)

yeppers,,






[/URL


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> Just curious how many of you have other hobbies or things you like to do that take a back seat to bicycles? For me it came on mild and just kind of exploded, don't see an end in sight, and I'm Ok with that! Been into cars, motorcycles, and anything with a motor forever, also Zippo's and racing collectibles, but these bikes are making other hobbies difficult to focus on. I'm glad the family has benefited from from the bikes, we've went on several rides in beautiful settings, and I've rebuilt several classic bikes for gifts and they actually get used, pretty gratifying for me. But the car and motorcycle other interests seem to be not as important lately. Anyone else go though this? Its been almost a year and I don't think its a fad, Lol. Would like hear your stories. Joe.View attachment 235614View attachment 235615View attachment 235616View attachment 235617View attachment 235618




Welcome to the dark side.....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2015)

*Other hobbies*

I have a couple.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2015)

That Cordillac is Super!!!! Luv the Tub too!


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2015)

I just buy what I like.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2015)

catfish said:


> I just buy what I like.




yea, but you like many things....


----------



## the tinker (Sep 3, 2015)

Vette you certainly have a great collection. 
What is appealing to me about this hobby is one can start gradually and fairly cheaply, unlike buying say a 57 chev. 
I myself had 2 old Oldsmobiles for many years. As much as I liked them, doing all the upkeep on them to keep them  going just got to be a hassle. Storage  was another issue. 
With the bikes:
One can ride them, and involve the family with them.

They satisfy the "urge" to physically work on mechanical things that are not as overwhelming as a restoration of an automobile.  

They always start and generally don't leak oil.                                                                     They are easy to bring in and work on them in the hot summer thanks to A.C. or the nasty cold winter when the garage feels like a freezer.

The other thing is some folks just like hobbies and collecting stuff. Sure some of us get carried away collecting "junk" as some would say.    We can look at other folks activities and feel really good about ours...........An obsession? Maybe, but lots of harmless fun.


----------



## Duck (Sep 3, 2015)

My other hobby is putting food on the table, paying the bills and paying my daughter's college tuition. Sadly, that doesn't leave a hell of a lot of time for much else, but I've always got a bike project on the back burner...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 3, 2015)

Duck said:


> My other hobby is putting food on the table, paying the bills and paying my daughter's college tuition. Sadly, that doesn't leave a hell of a lot of time for much else, but I've always got a bike project on the back burner...




do tell.....


----------



## Duck (Sep 3, 2015)

bricycle said:


> do tell.....



I've a '58 Corvette in the shop with fresh single stage black paint, the nicest S-7s I've ever seen other than new that are freshly laced with polished stainless spokes. NOS fenders, w/ a few small items at the platers. I need to figure a way to reposition the chainguard to accommodate the Phantom sprocket, so as not to be noticeable. Time, (or lack of
) is the biggest detriment to getting it done, at the moment.


----------



## how (Sep 3, 2015)

I ride 5 times a week,buy, repair and sell bikes, nothing else I do ranks up with bike stuff. I am a bicycle guy.


----------



## petritl (Sep 3, 2015)

I have been into cars for as long as I can remember; started the bicycles after my divorce in 2012 and it occupies most of my free time. I collect what interests me.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 3, 2015)

it's the beauty & style , the history & nostalgia , the fun,fitness & friends made  and the gratification  received in a few hours or a few weeks on a recondition or a full restoration


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 3, 2015)

nice stuff stig as usely love it!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 3, 2015)

Nick and I both like old stuff, especially stuff on wheels, so that allows us to have a lot of fun together. My background is classic cars,  and Nick is also currently working (albeit slowly) on a '65 Mustang Fastback. 

Old bikes have been fun because: You can ride them with friends (or alone); entry level prices are easy on the wallet (tho the bikes we collect now can easily run 5 figures); there are so many different styles to love and learn about; and finding them is half the fun.
The challenge of fixing them/replacing correct parts is like a jigsaw puzzle in some respects, and very gratifying when complete.  

And those of you that know us well, know that Nick has some significant challenges in life, and finding old bikes and helping others' with theirs, has allowed him to feel important and valued- he has certainly found his calling!

Darcie


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 3, 2015)

to bad i did not live closer sure like to help you out nick on that fast back there super nice in that year like to have a nother but bin there done that time to move on !!!!!!


----------



## boardhoarder (Sep 3, 2015)

@ Joe Buffardi: is that a chopped and hard topped Hudson??! I love it. 

Dig the cadillac 'Special', too. What's the story on that one?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks man! I bought that car on my 17th birthday. I chopped it 20 years ago. Its a sleeper. The Cadillac is a mystery car that I had to have.


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 3, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Nick and I both like old stuff, especially stuff on wheels, so that allows us to have a lot of fun together. My background is classic cars,  and Nick is also currently working (albeit slowly) on a '65 Mustang Fastback.
> 
> Old bikes have been fun because: You can ride them with friends (or alone); entry level prices are easy on the wallet (tho the bikes we collect now can easily run 5 figures); there are so many different styles to love and learn about; and finding them is half the fun.
> The challenge of fixing them/replacing correct parts is like a jigsaw puzzle in some respects, and very gratifying when complete.
> ...





Hey Nick, I wanted to share a pic of one of my newest scores posed in front of my other obsession. Let's see yours!


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2015)

catfish said:


> I just buy what I like.



.......


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2015)

To many hobbies,not enough time!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 3, 2015)

gtdohn said:


> Hey Nick, I wanted to share a pic of one of my newest scores posed in front of my other obsession. Let's see yours!




It looks like you are ahead of me  Just finished a complete engine/trans/drivetrain rebuild tho....and body is next. Can't wait to put my nice wheels on! My latest bike, the pics of original owner with it still make me smile 

Nick


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> It looks like you are ahead of me  Just finished a complete engine/trans/drivetrain rebuild tho....and body is next. Can't wait to put my nice wheels on! My latest bike, the pics of original owner with it still make me smile
> 
> Nick




Very nice! x3 !!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> It looks like you are ahead of me  Just finished a complete engine/trans/drivetrain rebuild tho....and body is next. Can't wait to put my nice wheels on! My latest bike, the pics of original owner with it still make me smile
> 
> Nick




Very nice! x3 !!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 3, 2015)

Vintage Audio is a hobby i have other than bikes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

petritl said:


> I have been into cars for as long as I can remember; started the bicycles after my divorce in 2012 and it occupies most of my free time. I collect what interests me.



Nice Hard Top! 62?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

for me it's always been Cars bikes and toy trains. unfortunately, over the years, I've had to let go of most of the really cool cars, but that's life.

here's something for you car guys, don't see this every day...

[video=youtube;KVc9FhdQQTw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVc9FhdQQTw[/video]


----------



## Duchess (Sep 3, 2015)

A little bit kayaks, writing, and I'm working on the money to build more expensive vehicles than bikes that I've designed.


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 3, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> here's something for you car guys, don't see this every day...
> 
> [/video]




real S/S ?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> real S/S ?




Brand new shiny red Super Stock Dodge...


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 3, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> Brand new shiny red Super Stock Dodge...




 sold this ??


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

and that's just the tip of the ice berg!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> sold this ??




it's for sale, interested? $125,000.00  
it's actually a friend's


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 3, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> it's for sale, interested? $125,000.00
> it's actually a friend's




cool car(s)  but i do bow ties

cross ram run ?


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 3, 2015)

Super replies guys n gals! We truly are a pretty diverse group that loves all aspects of hobbies and family. Gess I'm not alone in splitting my time between several interests and work and life. Glad I found the bicycles, having a ball and glad to have met several of you. Joe


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> cool car(s)  but i do bow ties
> 
> cross ram run ?




runs and drives

[video=youtube;YU5whzCGS1M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU5whzCGS1M&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 3, 2015)

I cant give birth to children but I can bring back some joy for someone wanting vintage schwinn....by building a winner or help in supplying goodies to get there.....plus bike people are really cool


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 3, 2015)

2 of the 47  '48 Tuckers


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow, who the heck has two Tuckers? Weren't there only like @46 or 50 built?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2015)

Tuckers are great! I had the honor to sit in one in a private collection. He was mainly a Hudson collector and he had a blue Tucker in a wherehouse full of Hudsons.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2015)

Neat!! Man what a ride! Its like riding in a helicopter! Lol! The steering wheel is a cool memory. I was told they used a Lincoln steering wheel.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Tuckers are great! I had the honor to sit in one in a private collection. He was mainly a Hudson collector and he had a blue Tucker in a wherehouse full of Hudsons.




very cool


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2015)

I know that guy hes a cool cat! Full of knowledge!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 3, 2015)

THE STIG said:


>




Wow! Now thats a rare picture of a rare car!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 3, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> This one is reputed to have over 200,000 miles on it. and is still driven almost daily. well, until it broke.
> But it's in expert hands and will be back together very soon.




I don't know why but the thought of somebody using a Tucker as a daily driver made me smile.  I wish I could afford to be that eccentric.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 3, 2015)

anyone into early cars?
this is the great Chadwick


----------



## sleepy (Sep 3, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> anyone into early cars?
> this is the great Chadwick




Cool!

I'm looking forward to seeing such cars next weekend at The Old Car Festival held on the grounds of Greenfield Village...always an end of summer highlight for me.

I have a few old cars, my fav being my all original '73 Buick Gran Sport. I also have a vintage camper I'm renovating, a '71 Apache Ramada.

Anyone into model cars? I've been collecting vintage kits from the '60s as well as model car promos for years... MPC, AMT, JoHan, etc. It's as addicting as the bikes!


----------



## boardhoarder (Sep 3, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> This one is reputed to have over 200,000 miles on it. and is still driven almost daily. well, until it broke.
> But it's in expert hands and will be back together very soon.




Umm...is it still in Monterey? I'd love to go look at it. 

I drove past it in traffic during Car Week, but never did see it again...


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 4, 2015)

I have been restoring this 1975 Jaguar XJC-6 Coupe, since 1988.
I'm almost finished. It is a rust-free California car.
It is eggplant black with biscuit interior, now.
I have swapped the auto trans for a 4-speed overdrive manual.


----------

